# Heizungsregelung über TO mit Siemens 1200 regelt nicht richtig



## Piet (19 November 2021)

Hallo, Ich bekomme meine Heizungsregelung nicht hin. Sollwertvorgabe passt, Zimmertemperatur passt auch, aber die Ventilansteuerung passt. Foto kommt gleich


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 November 2021)

Piet schrieb:


> Hallo, Ich bekomme meine Heizungsregelung nicht hin. Sollwertvorgabe passt, Zimmertemperatur passt auch, aber die Ventilansteuerung passt. Foto kommt gleich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ernst gemeint?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 November 2021)

Piet schrieb:


> Sollwertvorgabe passt, Zimmertemperatur passt auch


Hört sich gut an 🤔


----------



## Piet (19 November 2021)

Oh, Wort vergessen!! Die Ventilansteuerung passt nicht. Bei sollwert  von 17°C sollte das eigentlich zu sein, wird aber mit 100% angesteuert


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 November 2021)

Was ist das für ein Baustein den du da aufrufst, ich kann es nicht erkennen. Welcher Name?


----------



## 312C (19 November 2021)

Die Reglerbausteine müssen in einem festen Zeitabstand zueinander aufgerufen werden, ich sehe in dem Projekt allerdings nur den OB1. Der Regelungsbaustein (oder den, der diesen aufruft) kann in einem zyklischen Weckalarm-OB (OB30 und folgende) in einem passenden Intervall aufgerufen werden (z.B. 100ms)


----------



## Gleichstromer (20 November 2021)

Nun ja, du machst ja auch einen Screenshot mit dem Handy .... Tschuldigung, konnte ich mir grad nicht verkneifen ;-)


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 November 2021)

Der PID_Temp ist nicht gerade einfach zu verwenden. Dieser muss erst in Betrieb genommen werden, dass du das noch nicht gemacht hast, sieht man an dem Ausrufezeichen an den Werkzeugen oben rechts in der Ecke.
Bei der Inbetriebnahme an den Startmodus des Reglers denken, wenn du die SPS neu startest dann soll dieser vermutlich in Automatik und nicht in Hand stehen. Wenn du das Kühlen nicht benötigst, dann würde ich evtl. den PID_Compact verwenden, der muss zwar auch parametriert werden, aber ist nicht ganz so komplex. Am einfachsten wäre ein CONT_C aus dem Step7 Classic, der läuft ganz einfach, aber ist bei der 1200er Bibliothek nicht dabei.

Screenshots mit dem Handy hab ich selber auch schon gemacht, über VPN auf eine VM, von da per RDP auf den ersten Rechner und nochmal von da per RDP auf einen weiteren. Da geht Screenshot nicht durch (aber Greenshot kann das capturen).


----------

